# JBL GTO-501EZ



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

I give this product a 0. I bought this amp from lizardking BNIB and finally got it hooked up in my daughters car. I noticed right away that the sensitivity on these amps are really sensitive. The output using their CD and LED lights creates a REALLY NASTY signal. I had to back the gain down in order to get a clean signal to the sub. Even then it just didn't seem to sound clean, well like I am used to. And after 2 weeks of being hooked up it took a crap. Was receiving 14.38v at amp input, great ground, 12v input at remote. Great signal from interconnects yet the amp was not turning on. I just replaced it today with a used MB Quart FX1.400 amp and it blows the JBL out of the water. 

I called JBL about warranty and they refuse to work on it due to me buying it from someone else. So I guess I will send it to Jeremy Brannon to have it fixed which will cost $65 to $85. Unless I can get a receipt from lizard king which shows it was bought from an authorized JBL dealer.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

That's a bummer. I had the small 4 channel in my truck for ~9 months (before trade), and it worked flawlessly. I had 0 noise issues, and thought it sounded fine. I didn't use their CD/EZ feature to set my gains. I initially fed it the high-input off the OE Chrysler Alpine amp, and it didn't have any issues with that either. I plan to use it in my new ride. I just wish I had went with the 3 or 5 channel instead. This is the first negative I have read about them.


----------



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah I was pretty shocked having read all the good reviews. But this particular amp had problems from the start. Right now I am in an email fight with JBL whether they are gonna fix it or not. More than likely not. So Jeremy Brannon is my backup. He stated $65-85 in repairs most likely. This will also tell me if this was new or refurb.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Since you can buy these for ~$150 new, I don't think I'd spend that much to fix it. You'd have a hard time getting that money back if you tried reselling it. It's a tough call. I've heard JBL is quite picky with "authorized" warranty issues. I think I bought mine from 12Volt on ebay.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I've installed many of these amps and experienced nothing like you've described. In fact, if I had to pick a budget amp, these would almost always be it. This is your post when you bought the amp: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/sales-feedback-forum/159515-thanks-soundjunkie-lizardking.html. Sounds like it was shipped properly so at least that can't be at fault.

I have one of these, I think. I know I have two 4 channels (the big and the small) and the big subwoofer amp. Never used! Just haven't sold them because I don't have boxes (I bought display models that were never hooked up, just put on a wall for looks) and I kind of wanted to use them when I had two cars, now I just have one.  Anywho... it's not what you need.


----------



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't get me wrong folks. I am not blaming Lizardking for this. This was just a bad amp. From what I can tell it was BNIB. And this particular one just took a crap. Being this is the only 501EZ I have installed, leaves a bad taste in my mouth for this particular series of amp. I don't know where lizard king bought this from, thats why I was wondering if it was a possible refurb (as I have been unable to contact him). Our deal, lizard king and I, was a perfect transaction. My issue is only with the amp. It hooked up, powered up, and worked as described, but then just unexpectedly died.

I talked to JBL today and they just stated "Bad power supply" and want me to send a copy of my receipt for replacement. I don't have a receipt so its pretty much on me to either fix it, or junk it.


----------

